# sciacquettio



## borz

Cosa vuol dire? Non trovo questa parola in nessun dizionario. Contesto un racconto: "...sappiamo quello che succede quando piove, e le gambe sono nude e bagnate e nelle scarpe entra l'acqua, e allora c'é quel piccolo rumore a ogni passo, quella specie di sciacquettio."

Potreste darmi una mano?

Grazie


----------



## gabrigabri

borz said:


> Cosa vuol dire? Non trovo questa parola in nessun dizionario. Contesto un racconto: "...sappiamo quello che succede quando piove, e le gambe sono nude e bagnate e nelle scarpe entra l'acqua, e allora c'é quel piccolo rumore a ogni passo, quella specie di sciacquettio."
> 
> Potreste darmi una mano?
> 
> Grazie



Certo che ti diamo una mano!!

Sciacquettio= viene da sciacquare (lavare).

In quel caso significa che si bagnano le gambe a causa della pioggia.

Ciao


----------



## bubu7

Non proprio gabri.  
Lo sciacquettio è precisamente il rumore prodotto da qualcuno o qualcosa che si muove nell'acqua.


----------



## borz

E di qual altra cosa direste che fa questo rumore? Il bucato nell'acqua mentre lo lavi? Una palla che balza in mare?


----------



## saia

Sciaquettio delle onde sugli scogli, dell'acqua contro la riva.
Sciaquettio dei remi nell'acqua.


----------



## borz

Grazie!!!!!!!


----------



## bubu7

saia said:


> Sciaquettio delle onde sugli scogli, dell'acqua contro la riva.
> Sciaquettio dei remi nell'acqua.


In questi casi serebbe meglio parlare di _sciabordio_. 
Lo _sciacquettio_ è un rumore irregolare dell'acqua, lo _sciabordio_ è un rumore dell'acqua che si ripete regolarmente con una certa frequenza.


----------



## borz

bubu7 said:


> In questi casi serebbe meglio parlare di _sciabordio_.
> Lo _sciacquettio_ è un rumore irregolare dell'acqua, lo _sciabordio_ è un rumore dell'acqua che si ripete regolarmente con una certa frequenza.



E in questo caso che cosa ha questo rumore?


----------



## bubu7

Nel tuo caso si può parlare solo di _sciacquettio_. Di un rumore irregolare di un oggetto mosso nell'acqua.
Lo _sciabordio_ poi è riferito in genere al mare (laghi, ecc.). È quel rumore che fanno le onde quando battono contro un ostacolo.


----------



## Necsus

borz said:
			
		

> Cosa vuol dire? Non trovo questa parola in nessun dizionario. Contesto un racconto: "...sappiamo quello che succede quando piove, e le gambe sono nude e bagnate e nelle scarpe entra l'acqua, e allora c'é quel piccolo rumore a ogni passo, quella specie di sciacquettio."


Be', qui in realtà mi sembra che si riferisca al rumore che camminando viene prodotto dai piedi all'interno delle scarpe quando queste ultime sono piene d'acqua (piovana)...


----------



## bubu7

Sempre sciacquettio è.
In questo caso l'_oggetto_ che si muove nell'acqua è il piede.


----------



## Necsus

bubu7 said:
			
		

> Sempre sciacquettio è.
> In questo caso l'_oggetto_ che si muove nell'acqua è il piede.


Naturale che è sempre _sciacquettio_, nessuno l'ha negato, ma se non ho letto male, borz chiedeva che cos'era a provocarlo nel caso del suo racconto...


----------



## gabrigabri

bubu7 said:


> Non proprio gabri.
> Lo sciacquettio è precisamente il rumore prodotto da qualcuno o qualcosa che si muove nell'acqua.



Sì, hai ragione, forse ho risposto un po' troppo in fretta!! Però appena ho letto la frase mi è venuta in mente la scena della persona che si bagna le gambe! Ho letto un po' di fretta e ho saltato la parola rumore!!


----------



## YoAngel

Ecco un esempio, che ho trovato nel libro, che sto straducendo:
"...saharine sudate e corde grosse come cosce che strattonavano e cigolavano nello *sciacquettio* unto del mare..."
Si tratta sempre del rumore?


----------



## Stiannu

YoAngel, forse un po' più di contesto potrebbe aiutare. 
In linea di principio ti direi di sì, che si tratta sempre del rumore (le corde cigolano, il mare produce uno sciacquettio), ma l'aggettivo "unto" aggiunge una nota visiva più che uditiva. Sembra che l'autore paragoni il mare all'acqua sporca (unta) di una risciacquatura di piatti.


----------



## YoAngel

Si tratta di un piroscafo. Credo che sia vero, che l'acqua accanto la nave e sporca, a causa del petrolio (boh, petrolio, non so..).. e mi chiedevo, se era semplicemente "l'acqua sporca e unta del mare"


----------



## Juri

Chi vive al mare, sa benissimo che l'acqua dei porti fa schifo; non solo ci nuotano immondizie le piu' varie, ma ovunque sovrasta l'acqua di mare un film iridescente di nafta, che sempre si spande un po' dalle navi, per non dire delle acque esauste di sentina, spesso liberate sul posto e piene di olio di macchina.
Sciabordìo sa di mare pulito; un' acqua sovrastata da olio ed altro, puo' borbogliare, gorgogliare e ancor meglio sciaguattare.


----------

